# Wasserqualität im Schwimmteich (ohne Fische!)



## yvel2 (10. Juli 2007)

Hallo, ich habe mich gerade erst registriert. Wir haben seit 2 Jahren einen Schwimmteich ohne Fische. Die einzigen größeren Bewohner sind zwei zugewanderte __ Frösche und Libellenlarven. Der Teich von 180 cm³ besteht aus einem Schwimmbereich, einem Sickerbecken und einem Klärbereich. Bisher haben wir eigentlich immer nur den ph-Wert (Aquatest von Söll) gemessen, der konstant bei etwa 8,2 lag. Gelegentlich haben wir ihn mit ph-minus gesenkt, wenn er bei 8,4 lag. Weil wir im Mai ziemlich viele Fadenalgen im Wasser hatten, habe ich bei Lavaris AlgoClear bestellt. Dort fragte man mich nach dem kh-Wert des Wassers, er solle nicht unter 5 sein. Unserer ist es aber (etwa 4,x). Man empfahl mir eine "Behandlung" mit OptiLake. Diese kostet etwa 250 Euro. Soll ich das machen? Ist der KH-Wert in einem Schwimmteich ohne Fische wirklich so wichtig? Der Teich wird automatisch mit Leitungswasser nachgefüllt, dieses hat einen ph von 8. Es wäre interessant, die Wasserwerte von anderen Schwimmteich-Besitzern (ohne Fische) zu erfahren...


----------



## günter-w (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserqualität im Schwimmteich (ohne Fische!)*

HAllo yvel2,
Dein Algenproblem schein mehr von der automatischen wassernachfüllung zu kommen. unser Schwimmteich hat mitunter auch ein PH von 8  mit Fischen
Gruß Günter


----------



## Silke (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserqualität im Schwimmteich (ohne Fische!)*

Hallo,
ohne Fische sind die Wasserwerte nicht ganz so wichtig. Interessant wäre es natürlich, auch den Nitrit/Nitrat-Wert, Phosphat, Eisen, Ammoniak usw. zu erfahren. Unser Teichwasser hat pH=8, KH=6,GH=9,NO2=0 und NO3=12. Dadurch sind auch Fadenalgen vorhanden. Du müsstest herausfinden, woher die Nährstoffe kommen und dann die Ursache beseitigen. Am besten geht das mit sehr vielen Pflanzen. Wenn du da noch nachlegen kannst und weniger Frischwasser einfüllst, wird das schon werden.
Mach doch mal ein Foto. Und hast du einen Filter o.ä.?

Übrigens ... unser Lieblingsspruch lautet: Durch reinkippen von irgendwelchen Mittelchen wirst du nichts aus dem Teich rausholen.
Fazit: ich würde mir das Geld sparen und dafür lieber in Pflanzen investieren.


----------



## yvel2 (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserqualität im Schwimmteich (ohne Fische!)*

Danke Silke! Wie meinst du das, dass ich herausfinden soll, woher die Nährstoffe kommen? Gibt es bestimmte Pflanzen, die du mir empfehlen würdest? Muss ich mir also keine Gedanken wegen des niedrigen kH-Wertes machen? Wie misst man denn die ganzen anderen Werte? Was hälst du von diesen Muschelkalkgeschichten, die hier im Forum diskutiert werden? Liebe Grüße und Danke, Yvonne


----------



## thias (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserqualität im Schwimmteich (ohne Fische!)*

Hallo Yvonne,

willkommen bei den Schwimmteichen  .

Wenn du keine Fisch hast, brauchst du dich wegen der Wasserwerte nicht heiß zu machen.
Obwohl ich einen ganz jungen Teich habe, liegen meine Härtewerte noch niedriger. Das ist aber nicht so sehr dramatisch, der pH-Wert ist dann nicht so stabil. Ich werde aber irgendwann auch mal Muschelschalen reintun. Durch Regen, die biologischen Prozesse usw. wird das Wasser immer weicher.

Dieser Beitrag ist da sehr interessant: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/4205

Die Algen können durchaus auch vom Trinkwasser kommen. Das ist oftmals sehr nährstoffreich. Ich hatte bei mir nach der Erstbefüllung eine extreme Algenblüte. Wenn es geht (regnet) wird bei mir nur Regenwasser nachgefüllt, in Trockenperioden muss ich aber auch auf Trinkwasser zurückgreifen. War dieses Jahr aber noch nicht nötig...

Kipp nur nicht so viel Chemie rein, das freut nur den Händler und nicht unbedingt den Teich  . Der Teich muss "lernen" sich selber zu regulieren, sozusagen auch ein Immunsystem sich zulegen. Dabei spielen die Algen auch eine wichtige Rolle. Sicher bekommst du sie zum Absterben, aber die Nährstoffe sind trotzdem noch drin. Investiere lieber in Wasserpflanzen, auch Unterwasserpflanzen...

Sind in deinem großen Teich nicht mehr Tiere???


----------



## yvel2 (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Wasserqualität im Schwimmteich (ohne Fische!)*

Danke für den Hinweis auf diesen Beitrag. Auf den war ich gestern auch schon gestoßen und werde wohl mal in die Futtermittelhandlung gehen.
Im Wasser schwimmen natürlich schon so Kleinviecher rum und __ Wasserläufer. Vor 2 Monaten habe ich auch mal einen Molch gesehen. Da aber sehr viele Nachbarn normale Gartenteiche haben, ist das vielleicht für die Tiere reizvoller. Meine Eltern wohnen um die Ecke und die haben z. B. auch eine ziemlich große __ Ringelnatter, die im Teich herumschwimmt.


----------

